# Gardening like the Colonials



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

"When humans first gathered food plants into a garden, they simultaneously created an ideal habitat for insects to feed, initiating a battle for sustenance that continues to this day. For the largest part of human history, the insects have had the upper hand. "

Somewhat of a delightful read...

http://www.livescience.com/51110-how-to-fight-garden-pests-like-an-american-colonist.html


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

neato


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

It may be hard to get OX urine,goats hooves, or hart's horn and assafÃ¦tida, other wise it is a good read.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, a bunch of that stuff is unobtainium but it is good to know that there are other ways...


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thank you. I enjoy these types of articles so much.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I've at least used two of those things on my garden. Olive oil and garlic along with dish soap, baking soda, tea tree oil and milk. Not as interesting as as Ox urine maybe but my garden stays pretty well pest and disease free with just those few things.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard an interesting thing about Radishes yesterday , they have now found that radishes contain a chemical that helps the body convert fat to energy better 

I thought to myself , that could be very useful as the early colder weather vegetable it is they could be started even earlier with plastic row covers or hot boxes made from old windows helping to convert the stored fat of fall and inactivity over the winter into energy to keep going 

they didn't call them the starving months for nothing , spring that is


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have used the board method to attract slugs. Fish love them.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Woolieface said:


> I've at least used two of those things on my garden. Olive oil and garlic along with dish soap, baking soda, tea tree oil and milk. Not as interesting as as Ox urine maybe but my garden stays pretty well pest and disease free with just those few things.


Wolliface, how where do you use thos things? Lord knows I'd do it totally wrong without instructions. I've got all that at home, and a sad looking area I like to call my garden.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Most bugs can be repelled with garlic or killed with soapy water. Most insects will suffocate in soap. Some are more resilient and require an oil but be careful what you use, some oils have a low flash point. Don't use olive oil. Neem is the best because it not only suffocates, but also alters the hormones of the insects and doesn't allow them to reproduce.

My potatoes had the notorious Colorado potato beetle one year. They are supposed to be very difficult to eradicate. One application of neem oil and they never came back.

Peppermint will kill some insects. It works on fleas and some other hard shelled insects like beetles. It fries their nervous system.

If you have a fungal issue you need tea tree oil. Baking soda also helps dry out the fungus and kill it. Milk works on powdery mildew.

Garlic is the go-to for a viral issue. There's a great product called Garlic barrier that's a garlic tea concentrate. Hypothetically it could be made at home. Not sure if it would be cheaper unless you grew the garlic yourself, though.

I mix essential oils like peppermint or tea tree into soapy water. Neem or milk I would apply directly. I just saturate the affected leaves and reapply after a rain if the problem isn't solved yet.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If the avarage American gardener would just overcome his unnatural prejudices and EAT the darned bugs, well.........

:bored:


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Forerunner said:


> If the avarage American gardener would just overcome his unnatural prejudices and EAT the darned bugs, well.........
> 
> :bored:


mmmmm....flea beetles.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Forerunner, do you eat the bugs? 

I've used tobacco tea with great success. Keeps deer and rabbits away as well.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I hear grasshoppers are tasty. I'm going to wait until that's a survival situation to find out for sure.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There is a fairly entertaining story about a particularly dull study hall session, a restless senior who knew he had better things to do at home in the woods, a corner seat.....with the nearest fellow student several chairs away....a suave town chic who was apparently easily horrified........and an odd gathering of adult crickets scuttling about on the floor in the very corner of the room.....12-15, IIRC.

Kinda creamy white inside, not at all bad, but you have to watch that the legs don't get stuck between your teeth, where they are apt to continue kicking for a minute or so.......


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Forerunner said:


> not at all bad, but you have to watch that the legs don't get stuck between your teeth, where they are apt to continue kicking for a minute or so.......


That's when you smile big at the squeamish person sitting next to you.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I did, as I reached down, each time, for another...........


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The Indians would catch the grasshoppers, roast them grind them into powder and put them in soups. Probably a more palatable way of doing it.

On the subject of urine, when at Fort Niagara, we learned they soaked their cloths to be washed in stale urine overnight. The old urine broke down and had ammonia in it which helped clean the fabric. It was used to tan hides, make felt, and make gun powder. The poor people would save or collect urine to sell to those who used it, hence the term "urine poor." (Of course this site won't allow me to use the correct four letter word for "urine" that rhymes with miss.)


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Have any of you guys ever bought one of Jerry Baker's books? He uses "unconventional" stuff, but I've never really known anyone who's followed his stuff: http://www.jerrybaker.com/book-store/gardening/terrific-garden-tonics


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Have any of you guys ever bought one of Jerry Baker's books? He uses "unconventional" stuff, but I've never really known anyone who's followed his stuff: http://www.jerrybaker.com/book-store/gardening/terrific-garden-tonics


I used to get clips of his books from a garden club I belong to. I do use many of the same type of methods as I use no "chemicals" on my vegtables/fruit trees/bushes ect. One can really narrow it down to just a few recipes that work well for your specific problems in your area.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I saw an ad for his books.... I guess on PBS many years ago where he was making up all these concoctions to pour over his garden. I thought it was very interesting, but I'm pretty skeptical.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> Kinda creamy white inside, not at all bad, but you have to watch that the legs don't get stuck between your teeth, where they are apt to continue kicking for a minute or so.......


HORRIFYING. I do always enjoy your posts though. :hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks.

I always did say a man should make the most o' what he was blessed (blessed?) with at birth, so.......horrifying it is.

:indif:

















:grin:

.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I... am now going to zip my lips and walk away. :whistlin:

:hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh...........

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WzdxeBTm6gk[/ame]


:whistlin:


----------

